
Dragonfly Mini – 2000km mission - gvuksic
https://blog.stratiteq.com/dragonfly-mini-2000km-mission
======
ngcc_hk
Seems this is a good show case and should have a github for the source etc. It
is not just they can do it it Titan or Mars but we can use the same, as they
said, on humble earth for puffin or others we care about.

It is not NASA moon. We can have drone iphone azure etc. As regards to Nvidia
item, not sure how it works but really I want to read github so not waste time
to appreciate what others did that. Hacker site here. Maker we are. Not
national geographic reader ...

~~~
gvuksic
hey ngcc_hk, thanks for the comment! we'll follow up with series of technical
on blogposts explaining how we built it (with code examples etc.), this first
blogpost was to showcase the project, I'm happy you liked it!

last month Microsoft had July IoT month and published a lot of tutorials on
topic how to build similar things, I suggest you check out following link if
you want to learn more: [https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/internet-of-
things/ju...](https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/internet-of-
things/julyot-a-month-of-learning-focused-on-azure-iot-
solutions/ba-p/1497040?WT.mc_id=julyot-iottechcommunity-cxa) there are
examples like "Intelligent home security with Nvidia Jetson Nano" that uses
similar concepts. cheers!

------
system2
It feels like the article and the video is missing something.

